
Yavide, a Modern C/C++ IDE - dgellow
https://github.com/JBakamovic/yavide
======
en4bz
This is just vim with NerdTree, YouCompleteMe, and a few other plugin,
presumably with some extra configuration to make the integration better. It
lacks refactoring tools which I think are crucial for an IDE to have otherwise
it's just a supped up editor.

That being said very few C++ IDE's have advanced refactoring due to the
scourge that is the C Preprocessor. This also why most people, like myself,
stick with Vim for C/C++ development.

~~~
mc_hammer
i was considering writing an IDE, could you please explain what refactoring
tools are necessary/lacking from any ides that are not Visual studio

~~~
iheartmemcache
Visual Studio with VAX
([http://www.wholetomato.com/features/default.asp](http://www.wholetomato.com/features/default.asp))
is more than sufficient. The general objection to it historically has been
"it's not free", but Visual Studio Code is Electron.io/node based, free, works
on 3 of the major platforms, MSFT is in the process of enabling first-party
support for using LLVM (I'm not sure if this is for the "Code" version of the
traditional executable base --which is also available for free in the
"Express" mind you) so that excuse isn't really valid anymore. If you're
writing C# and not C++, then Resharper from IntelliJ is going to do you better
probably. Speaking of which, JetBrain's CLion is way better than VIM w/r/t
refactoring, intellisense, auto-complete, etc, not too surprising really since
that's what they're famous for. Refactoring C in general is really trivial
compared to the template messes I'd imagine a compiler would struggle with
though. I'm not sure if they have a community edition but they offer 30 day
trials IIRC and probably student discounts if you're not yet employed.

~~~
oselhn
Refactoring features presented on their web are the same as features in
eclipse CDT which is free and runs almost everywhere. Visual studio code is
just configurable editor not IDE. In my opinion atom or sublime are better
choice.

------
sdegutis
This isn't a stand-alone IDE:

> _This open-source project is about making a fully-fledged and modern IDE
> built on top of popular Vim editor._

Was about to try it out until I read that. I've poured quite a bit of time
into customizing Emacs and building muscle memory for it (a few years by my
count), so it's probably not cost-effective for me to switch to Vim for
something like this.

~~~
iheartmemcache
I've spent more than half a decade in each, vim has better navigation (being
able to do something like `2bcw' or :1,$s/foo/bar/ or even just straight up
hjkl makes quick edits far superior - one could say it's a better editor,
because it is. hell, it was based on 'ed'). Emacs is the better integrated-
development environment (ecosystem and able to customize to you hearts
content.. eventually you'll run into a VIMscript wall and want to shoot
yourself), especially now that emacs24,25 + ELPA + Marmalade make it about 20
minutes to go from a fresh install of any OS to 'productive'.

VIMs worth learning just so you see the other side of the fence, but if your
goal is just productivity, CLion does everything that that VIM configuration
does and more (and there are GNU/Emacs key-bindings).

~~~
sdegutis
I've spent about half a decade in each too. And, not to get into an "editor
war", but I disagree that Vim is the "better" editor, for the exact same
reason you think it is better. While I'm coding, I would rather press down a
lot of times than press "7j" and try to either guess or count how many lines I
need to jump downward. On my best Vim days, I spent more brain power than I'd
have liked in just figuring out the most efficient or shortest command
combinations to type to do what I'm trying. Whereas in Emacs, I just reuse the
same keys and have no problem repeating them. In your example of "2bcw" I
would do "M-b M-b M-d" and that's simpler and more automatic for me -- I don't
have to think about it one bit.

------
bobajeff
I've tried some clang based plugins for Vim but none of them work that well.

I think it would be a good idea to take components from a full open source IDE
such as Qtcreator and make them CLI friendly.

That way you could get all of the features of an IDE working on the command
line properly.

~~~
jlebar
I'm curious what problems you had with YCM? My experience is the exact
opposite: YCM has been frickin amazing, even on large projects like clang and
llvm.

~~~
bobajeff
The fundamental issue I had with it was that it required the project to have
no compile time errors to work.

------
andrewchambers
The use of the word "modern" in a title is a red flag to me. It isn't going to
be modern forever, whatever modern actually means.

~~~
userbinator
_whatever modern actually means._

Following whatever trend is fashionable at the moment, most likely.

------
xdc22
At first glance it looks like a plugin bundle, you could reach a similar setup
by installing components manually , I wonder how easy you can add/remove
features or extend my with additional vim plugins.

------
neoyagami
Damn, I would love a sublimetext plugin like this

------
henryscala
I would try it.

------
J_Darnley
Aw. It looks like it needs X. That's a shame.

